# FF : Pre-Order Plants and Ramshorn!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone have read my earlier post from before, I give out free plants! I dun need to trade for anything and I don't ask for a penny! I only request for a simple rule "If you do grow them out successfully and got bunches to give, please share the wealth in the community like i am"! I've been on this forum for a few years now and when I started TRUE fish keeping to learn about everything, this community gave me alot that I could never yet return all of it!

And one special thanks to *2wheelsx2* (Gary), no one would have any free plants at all if he never guide me step by step each way and answer every single of my PM and yet... well, i'm not sure if he finds me annoying! LOL!  But thank you Gary! Much appreciated, now it's my time to give back!

My prune is soon! Wisteria and this other sorta plant on the back right corner of my tank, i got no clue of, these will have to wait for a little longer until everything grows back! But because of my last prune and short noticed, I received many PM's that people missed out! So here's the preorder! I will prune as much as possible, but depends on how many people there is, the stems will be split evenly! Last time I had 3 people take home about 100 stems in total! LOL!

This time, let me know what you want and leave me your name! I still reserve the right if you get em or not  (You definitely have to be super annoying for me not to give you any)

Btw, all plants do not have snails or parasite!

And if you like some free ramshorn, please let me know in advance!
There are also 5 types of plants!
Camboda (not much of it)
Wisteria (will be available soon)
Sunset Hygro
Red Hygro (No clue what it is called)
This star small leaves plant (Not much of it)

Infraredreams (Milena) - I have the guppies and ramshorn on hold for u, dun worry! As i said, i will deliver =)

Priority People List (You dun hafta ask, i owe you guys)
2wheelsx2
jobber604
jiang604
vancitywaters
rg500
claudia
icy.bing
=) I'm sure i missed a few~ But i'm sure u guys dun need it, but if you do, please let me know ahead of time!

Please put your name down below (I remember some who wanted) :
Pisces
roadrunner


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Almost left one picture =)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, wonderful message!
I am here only a few months and I totally agree with your kind words towards the commutiny. As I said before, once I start having more snails and baby guppy/endlers I'll give them all to members free. I did that with some extra plants already. Now I started a new small tank, so I don't have anything to share, but hopefully soon 

Thanks again for the positivity. And for putting me in your list!

And I am GLAD to see you're doing better! Enough pain and suffering already!!
Be well!

P.S. Oh, I would take a few stems from the plants you find less demanding. I have sunset hydro, so I would try something else. Just a stem or two. Thanks!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Glad you're happy! Just trying to spread the love that i've always had received!

Please put your name down below (I remember some who wanted) :
Pisces
roadrunner
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn
ah_dan (Wisteria)
fish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

what a ridiculous nice courteous and gesture to share the love. ridiculous....another harvest already???

I'm already needed to prune and trim the ones I've received since it's already grown 5 inches and now reaching the surface of the water!

good stuff.

morning bump!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackson this is very kind of you! I wouldn't mind some ramshorn snails, but don't get out to richmond often, maybe we can find a meeting place.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHA~ Thanks guys!
Wisteria still needs a little more before i prune! Since the last time i pruned it, i just did a recent prune that cut off 8 inche's from bottom to middle! LOL! Had to make it look prettier! But hopefully it'll be ready soon! I just did this earlier so I know who wants what and nobody misses out!
thefishwife: I do go around Surrey area sometimes, but im sure that's not any closer, and I do travel to Burnaby sometimes, so if that works for you, can always let me know! =)


Please put your name down below (I remember some who wanted) :
Pisces
roadrunner
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn
ah_dan (Wisteria)
fish (Wisteria) 
mikeike (Camboda, Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
thefishwife (Ramshorn)


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

the very left picture -Myaquaria (Glen)


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

I like to get the plant in the Very Left picture -Myaquaria (Glen)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Which one in the very left? I see 4 plants in the very left picture? HAHA! Is it the left plant, 2nd to left, 3rd to left, or the on on the front of the right side?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey eternity,

how can i get my hand on some free ramshorn snails for my fahaka puffer??

thanks

beN


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> hey eternity,
> 
> how can i get my hand on some free ramshorn snails for my fahaka puffer??
> 
> ...


Your only way is for me to hand feed him!!! 

LOL! I dun have many of em! Most of them are still small! I'm not sure if he'll like em! I've been trying to power breed them lately with no success, they're like the slowest breeders, not sure what i'm doing wrong!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

please put my name down, i come to richmond often to no big deal to pickup for me and maybe i can bring plants / snails eastward as well to meet with others in surrey / langley who do not go to rmd. iuf i meet up with you i'll take any plants i will take a few stems of any plants i do not presently have, and would love to carry on the tradition of paying it forward so to speak

if anyone in surrey / cloverdale / langley would like some of eternitys gracious offer pls sne md a pm and we can work something out for meetup or delivery

cheers

tom

oh and i'm having same issue with ramshorns, tried different setups but don't seem to breed at all so far. only my pond snails will breed / lay eggs. having to be patient sucks :\


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Please put your name down below (I remember some who wanted) :
Pisces
roadrunner
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn
ah_dan (Wisteria)
fish (Wisteria) 
mikeike (Camboda, Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
thefishwife (Ramshorn)
Myaquaria (No clue which plant you're pointing it, check PM)
bowman00 (Wisteria)
user_error (Will take the extra mile for everyone and plants)


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, I would love some of your plants if you have any left. I'm hopping to start my first planted tank I already got the lights just need the plants. Thank you for your generous gesture.

wisteria
sunset hydro


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Please put your name down below (I remember some who wanted) :
Pisces
roadrunner
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn
ah_dan (Wisteria)
fish (Wisteria) 
mikeike (Camboda, Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
thefishwife (Ramshorn)
Myaquaria (No clue which plant you're pointing it, check PM)
bowman00 (Wisteria)
user_error (Will take the extra mile for everyone and plants)
relaxedfish (Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)

You're welcome! Please PM me your number, I will send out a text when all plants are ready to be pruned and bagged!


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

hi id like some of your plants i have a well planted tank with shrimp in it,i have some moss kind of plant and a tall leafy plant that grows like crazy,if i can get some free plants from u ill give you some of the tall fast growing one or give it free too other people.cant put on pics but the plant is common thin stem and nickel sized leaves grows fast and easy too propogate,if thats the right word


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

We can definitely do that!
I'll trade you some plants so i can grow them and later on offer to members like this again =) How does that sound?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

put in a few shrimp pellets in your snail tank and you'll be seeing loads of snail eggs in a few days.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've tried!
I'm not sure if it's the water quality! Or is it because there's already too many snails in there?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

how's the temperature in that tank. i had a petcetera 2.5gallons. overfed my fish, temperature was 26 to 27 degrees. they exploded in numbers...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine is 81F in that little 4 gallon long tank!
I am hoping it picks up! As i dun mind supplying feeder snails for members puffers!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

darn. maybe gotta mix up the variety of food....
funny how when you don't want them, they breed like crazy, but when you try to breed them, they seldom speed up their hermaphrodite'tian reproduction.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I'm trying too hard i guess!!

Btw, when the member trade plants with me, and when i get some flame moss, do you want any? I will be doing the same thing! =) im sure you're interested! now... to think if you got the tank space with all the plants you already ahve!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

great!! still have any more ? 
i like the 3rd and last one the plants,,,,i only need fews, if available!!
thks!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go back to page 1, and look at the name list, your name was first LOL! Will be holding them for you when i prune!


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Your only way is for me to hand feed him!!!
> 
> LOL! I dun have many of em! Most of them are still small! I'm not sure if he'll like em! I've been trying to power breed them lately with no success, they're like the slowest breeders, not sure what i'm doing wrong!


Not sure what you are ding wrong but here's my experience with red ramhorns

I got a bag of about 12 decent sized ones at a great prize from a pet store (had a friend who worked there) and through them in a 15g. They did not seem to breed and at one point I thought they were almost all dead. About 2-4 weeks after that I started to see baby snails and about 1-2 weeks after that there were dozens and then the population just exploded.

I did notice though that when I vacuum the gravel I suck up the baby snails which are to small to even see go up the tube which is probably why it took so long for the population to grow. Now I use an python and have it drain through a fine strainer to collect the baby snails.

I now throw in algae wafers and blanched veggies and they swarm onto them and gobble them up in no time.

I do feed these to my loaches and thus don't really have enough to give up for others fish food... but if anyone wants 5-10 to try to bread them I would gives some up FF.

If you have any plants of African origin please let me know.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Please put your name down below (I remember some who wanted) :
Pisces
roadrunner
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn
ah_dan (Wisteria)
fish (Wisteria) 
mikeike (Camboda, Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
thefishwife (Ramshorn)
Myaquaria (No clue which plant you're pointing it, check PM)
bowman00 (Wisteria)
user_error (Will take the extra mile for everyone and plants)
relaxedfish (Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
troutonafly (Trading plants)

Thanks for the input j2daff, but I have fed HBH algae wafers, Hikari Carnivore Pellets, Tetra Color Flakes and Nutrafin Shrimp Pellets! Nothing seem to speed the growth! There's only two things i can tell myself that'll explain it! I use a giant syphon when i do water change, and like you said, I didn't see em! The other might be because there's WAY too many snails in that tank that they stopped breeding? But i'm not sure if that's possible!

*I AM CLOSING THIS THREAD DOWN! AS IM AFRAID IF IT GOES ON, I MIGHT RUN OUT OF PLANTS!*
I will do this again... but won't be anytime soon! It'll be awhile until i do it again... as I am quite handicapped!


----------

